# First Name/Age/Sex



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We have not done this in a while and there have been many new people since then.

mike/23/male


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

Matt/22/male/PA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Karen/18/female


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

Will - 20 - male

~Will.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Kory/22/Male


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Scott/19/male


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Kevin/23/male


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn you minors make me feel old

Alan/36/Michigan.... The "Detroit Rock City"...









Male of course


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Tony/21/Yes Please... I mean Male


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

Jeff/31/male


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dixon/33/male


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jonas/26/male


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Chadwick/25/male


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Brandon-16-Ohio


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ryan/21/male


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

cheng/20/male


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr/20/yes


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Mr/20/*yes*


 I dont think he was offering


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Rod/22/I'm offering!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Scott/ 23/ male


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Derek/23/Male


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Matt/22/male


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Tracy/33/female/windsor, ontario


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Kou/24/male


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RAF/26/MALE,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff/







/male


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

jeff/32/male


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Craig/26/male


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Jeff/17/male


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

jerome/26/male

and sexy as a mofo







lol


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Gary/29/Male....
well actually I just turned 30 BUT I'm trying to hold onto my 20's
IN FACT i'm pretty sure my mother manage to mix up my birthdate/year
somehow....


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

lisa/34/female/wi


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

john/34/male hi lisa


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

jeff/24/m


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

kalani/19/Cali baby


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

ALex/14/male/ OHIO


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Stevo/21/male


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Ryan/25/Male


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Michael/23/


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Chris - 23- male - LA Cali


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Paul/20/M


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sean/18 (almost 19)/male/Fargo
and about half as sexy as toffee, which is still pretty good!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

steve/18/male


----------



## nocab (Sep 15, 2003)

john/24/male

texas


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Elliott/24/male/bay area, cali


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pete/38/Windsor Ontario


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeremy/27/M/Colorado


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Sean/21/M

HAWAII but go to school in WASHINGTON


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Kody/20/M/Brantford Ontario


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

Justin/19/male


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Mike/19/Male


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Rob/18/male - PA


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Sean/18 (almost 19)/male/Fargo
> and about half as sexy as toffee, which is still pretty good!


 YEAH 1/2 IS STILL 90% MORE SEXY THEN 99% OF THE GUYS ON HERE

oh yeah san jose ca but from buffalo ny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> john/34/male *hi lisa*


 Dammit John, how often do I have to say PFury ain't no friggin' dating show?!?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > john/34/male *hi lisa*
> ...


Well we do have the PFury Love Connection


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dam you Guy's are Young/35/ Male







:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

lawrence/23/male/wisconsin the moo moo state


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Josh / 21 / Homedude / NJ / :smile:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn this is a big sausage fest all we need are BUNS


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Damn this is a big sausage fest all we need are BUNS


 Aint nothing wrong with a sausage fest at all


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > john/34/male *hi lisa*
> ...










i'm sorry jonas!!







i must of picked up this bad habbit from Ms_Nattereri







sausage queen :rasp: j/k


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Kevin\38\male


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > NIKE said:
> ...


 First it was Lounge Queen, now its Sausage Queen....ohh my









Nike, your in for it pal...just you wait and see! One of these times....mark my words!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Nate Diggity / 23 / I pee standin' up - MD

Sarah / 22 / one sexy bitch (I meant that in a good way)

--n8


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LaZy 17 Male


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow theres alot of jeffs here...

jeff/16/male


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> Sarah / 22 / one sexy bitch (I meant that in a good way)
> 
> --n8










Dat's MY man!

-Sarah

MD in the hizzouse


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jeff/26/m


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Greg/25/mail/Indiana


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

NIKE said:


> john/34/male hi lisa


hi john


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


if she ever takes a run at you john. TAKE A PIC OF HER!









you know you want me karen
ralph/89/male


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

scott/27/m


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Jim/23/male/Athens-Greece









As i saw most of the people on the board are born at 1980............

Jim


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Jeff/17/Illinois


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Chelsea 19/f/Oregon


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> wow theres alot of jeffs here...
> 
> jeff/16/male


 8 of them so far


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Damn you minors make me feel old
> 
> Alan/36/Michigan.... The "Detroit Rock City"...
> 
> ...


 You're not the only one. We can be teammates, hehehehe....









jerome/31/m


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mark/15/Male


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Daniel/23/Sure


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Ben/26/M


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

18/male/Ontario


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

lol forgot the name Donny


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Melissa/22/heterosexual female with the mind of a guy/CT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> heterosexual female with the mind of a guy


 Shes taken guys.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

> As i saw most of the people on the board are born at 1980............
> 
> Jim










Represent! 80's babies....

-Sarah


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

John Smith / 21 / male / if you can find me you deserve to know


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nick/25/male


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

NatenSarah said:


> Sarah / 22 / one sexy bitch (I meant that in a good way)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Xenon said:


> NatenSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah / 22 / one sexy bitch (I meant that in a good way)










get some pics up

BTW:
Simon/16/Male


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> NatenSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah / 22 / one sexy bitch (I meant that in a good way)


 Shes in the mugshots thread!! Damn where have you been?!


----------



## moltenice (Oct 8, 2003)

BRANDON /21/ M


----------

